# MTD YARD MACHINE 38 IN DECK INSTALL



## Sebastian707 (Jun 4, 2020)

Can someone please post pics of how to mount the deck? Took completely off and dont have pics of before it came off there


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't know if this will help.....


----------

